# ftp server und ip forwarding (Klappe die Dritte)



## metalgear (25. Mai 2004)

Mit dem einrichten eines Servers hinter einem Router mittels ip forwarding haben hier ja anscheinend einige Leute Probleme - ich machs kurz und häng mich mit meinem Problem einfach mal an:

Ich möchte einen Ftp Server ins WAN bringen. Die Server-Software (Ceberus-Ftp) ist bereits auf meinem Hauptrechner istalliert - welcher sich hinter einem D-Link 604 Router befidet - und ich kann über LAN auch darauf zugreifen. Aber übers Inet gehts nicht. (= "Server nicht gefunden"). Der Schlüssel ist also anscheinend ip forwarding - aber wie richte ich das korrekt ein? Es wäre nett, wenn jemand mal ein Beispiel der richtigen Settings (ip, ports, etc) posten würde. 

Besten Dank schonmal ;-)


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Mai 2004)

Port 21 auf die interne IP deines FTP-Servers forwarden - fertig.
  hätte auch geholfen.


----------



## metalgear (26. Mai 2004)

*WTF ?!*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Port 21 auf die interne IP deines FTP-Servers forwarden - fertig.
> hätte auch geholfen. *



Mittlerweile hats auch ohne Hilfe geklappt.

*Aber jetz mal was anderes:* Offensichtlich herrscht hier im Forum bei einigen Mitgliedern die Meinung, dass Fragenstellen beinahe an Beleidigung grenzt. Wenn ich mich stundenlang durch tausende Goolge-Angebote zu diesem Thema kämpfen wollte, hätte ich es sicherlich getan. Aber ich hab doch tatsächlich geglaubt, dass ich hier schnell bereitwillige Hilfe bekomme. Wenn alle ihre Antworten nur noch aus Google beziehen würden, wäre dieses Forum tot. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier irgendjemand nen Zacken aus seiner selbst aufgesetzten Krone bricht, wenn er mal auf nen Beitrag reagieren soll, der ihn net sonderlich interessiert. Und falls doch, dann besser garnet antworten.  
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken...und wenn das net hilft, dann hilft bestimmt golgle weiter - bei was auch immer. 

Danke

(Und ganz nebenbei ist die Antwort "Port 21 auf die interne IP deines FTP-Servers forwarden - fertig" auch net grade ein kognitiver Geniestreich)


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Mai 2004)

1) Ich habe dir nach nur knapp 3,5 Stunden geantwortet.
2) Der Smiley schaut so griesgrämig, aber der  ist auch nicht besser.
3) Und - ich weiß - suchen bei Google kann sehr aufwendig sein. Wenn dir hier niemand geholfen hätte wärst du sogar dazu gezwungen!
4) Du musst nicht bei Google suchen - kannst auch auf tutorials.de suchen (was übrigens auch das Forum am Leben erhält.). Bringt super Ergebnisse, wie zb.  dieses hier. 
In diesem riesen Forum wurde entsprechend viele Fragen diskutiert / beantwortet - deshalb -> suchen.

Genau das ist übrigens der Punkt den du kritisiert hast. Fragen, die bereits etliche Male gestellt wurden, immer wieder zu beantworten ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich sinnvoll und sehr aufwändig. Deshalb hat jemand die Suchfunktion erfunden.

Hilfsbereite Grüße
Johannes


----------



## metalgear (26. Mai 2004)

T'schuldigung wenn ich mich grad vielleicht ein wenig grob ausgedrückt hab. Aber das permanente "geh mal googlen" nervt tierisch. Aber Du hast schon Recht, wenn du sagst, dass erstmal die Tutorials-Suchmaschine herhalten sollte... naja, demnächst ;-)
Also - nichts für ungut


----------

